# Transport und Kühlung der Beute



## pklaffehn (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich war letztens mit dem Kutter auf der Ostsee, Dorsche jagen. Das habe ich vorher noch nie gemacht und nun hatte ein großes Problem. Wir haben ca. 4 Stunden geangelt und haben die gefangenen Fische in Plastikwannen gelagert. Die waren also schon mal max. 4 Stunden ungekühlt. Der Rückweg betrug ca. 2.5 Stunden. Auch in dieser Zeit war der Fang ungekühlt. Da es sehr warm war sicher nicht optimal. Dann haben wir den Fang im Auto in eine Kühlbox verfrachtet die am Anfang auch nicht kühl war und sind dann noch 4 Stunden nach Hause gefahren. Der Fang war also alles in Allem max. 8.5 Stunden nicht richtig gekühlt. Ich bin mir nun nicht so sicher ob ich die Fische noch verzehren kann. Außerdem möchte ich dass das nächste Mal besser machen. Wie macht ihr das?

Danke schonmal 
Gruß, Peter


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

moinsen,
guck dir den fisch genau an, riech dran...wenn´s komisch ist würde ich den nicht mehr essen.
ansonsten durchfrieren, stark erhitzen und stark würzen...

im sommer auf`m kutter immer mit kühlbox und eis!!!
zuerst wird der fisch betäubt, dann gekehlt!
beim umsetzen des kutters werden die fische ausgenommen, gesäubert und bis zum schluss in der kühlbox gelagert.
dann entweder filetieren(rückfahrt), oder im ganzen mitnehmen.

wenn die kisten/wannen auf dem kutter keine löcher haben kann man die kiste mit ostseewasser füllen(1/4-1/2 voll), bißchen eis dazu und gut!!!

gibt es nur durchlöcherte kisten hat sich ein nasser lappen zum abdecken der fische bewährt.
diesen einfach immer wieder mit wasser übergießen.

wenn es kühler wird reicht es aus die fische erst zum schluss auszunehmen, kehlen aber auf jeden fall!
und wasser und lappen schaden auch nie...

tom


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Ich fülle zwei tage vor der Tour Gefriertüten mit Wasser und ab damit in den Gefrierschrank. Eine Kühlbox voll mit diesen Eisbomben nehme ich mit auf den Kutter, eine zweite mit Eisbomben bleibt als Notreserve für die Rückfahrt im Auto. Währen der Ausfahrt zerschlage ich das Eis und gebe es ständig über die Fische. So bleibt alles tip top!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ich fülle zwei tage vor der Tour Gefriertüten mit Wasser und ab damit in den Gefrierschrank. Eine Kühlbox voll mit diesen Eisbomben nehme ich mit auf den Kutter, eine zweite mit Eisbomben bleibt als Notreserve für die Rückfahrt im Auto. Währen der Ausfahrt zerschlage ich das Eis und gebe es ständig über die Fische. So bleibt alles tip top!
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Statt verhältnismäßig teurer Gefrierbeutel kann man auch entleerte Tetra-Packs (Saft, Milch oder whatever) oder PE-Flaschen nehmen. Zwei bis 3 davon mit Wasser befüllen und ab ins Eisfach und anschließend in die Kühlbox. 

Zu dem Verfahren an Bord hat Observer alles gesagt, besser geht's nicht.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Naja, über die Kosten von 7 oder 8  "schlecht und billig" Gefriertüten könnten wir uns nun streiten. Wenn du auf der Fahrt zum Kutter deine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um 0,8 km/h gegenüber deiner üblichen Speed reduzierst, sparst du deutlich mehr Geld 
  Der Vorteil der Tüten ist einfach der, dass man das Eis schnell in den Tüten klein schlagen und lose über den Fischen verteilen kann. Das ergibt eine optimale Kühlung. Aus einem Tetra Pack fummelt sich das Eis deutlich schlechter heraus, und wenn du den ganzen Tetra Pack einfach zwischen die Fische legst, hast du nur eine sehr punktuelle Kühlung. Ich hab das früher auch mit Milchpackungen gemacht, hat mich nicht überzeugt. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ostseestipper (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Moin,
das mit den Tüten ist schon o.k.. Ich würde sie aber ganz zwischen die Fische legen. So läuft das kalte Schmelzwasser nicht weg und isoliert das Resteis länger.
Ich nehmer immer 2-3 Stk. 0,5 Liter Pfandflaschen (Leere mit Wasser aufgefüllt und eingefroren). Die kommen unten in die Kühlbox. Große Mülltüte in die Box (wie beim Mülleimer) und dann die gefangen (gekehlten!) Fische oben drauf. Geht super (wenn man keine Fische fängt, die größer als dioe Kühlbox sind) und ist ´ne saubere Sache. |supergri

Probier aus, was für Dich am besten ist.

Ich mach vor dem Einfrieren der Flaschen noch einen Löffel Salz in jede Flasche. Hab mal gehört/gelesen das es länger kalt bleibt. Kann es aber nicht erklären |kopfkrat #c. Weiß das jemand?
Ich machs so lange weiter, weil dran glaube! 

Gruß Mark #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Moin,

Ich möchte nicht das meine Fische während der Kühlphase in Süßwasser schwimmen. Daher käme eine gleichmäßige Verteilung von Crushed Ice für mich nicht in Frage. 
Das 2-3 verschlossene Tetra-Packs in einer Kühlbox nur punktuell kühlen, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Bei mir funzt das super und ich kühle damit nebenbei auch noch Getränke (Cola natürlich ;-)). Die Tetra Packs sind bei mir Abfall und finden auf diese Weise zumindest kurzzeitig  eine Weiterverwendung. Die Gefrierbeutel muss ich extra anschaffen und das nur um sie dann mit Wasser zu befüllen und wieder weg zu schmeissen. Sry, aber da bin ich eigen, auch was die Vermeidung unnötiger Abfälle anbelangt. Ich käme aber über's Jahr gesehen auch sicher nicht mit 7-8 Tüten aus. 
Noch etwas: das Eis hält seinen Aggregatzustand viel länger ,wenn es nicht zu Crushed Ice verarbeitet, sondern in Blöcken belassen wird (weniger Oberfläche). Da ich auch öfter mal mehr als nur einen Tag unterwegs bin, komme ich damit auch über längere Zeiträume klar.

Wie auch immer, ich denke dem TE sind jede Menge Tipps gegeben worden. Hauptsache der Fisch bleibt nächstes mal frisch, egal ob mit Crushed Ice oder nicht.


----------



## seeschwalbe (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

In meiner 20. jährigen Erfahrung beim Dorschangeln
auf der Ostsee, nehme  ich eine  42 Liter Kühlbox
mit, eine kleinere reicht auch aus.
In diese lege 2 große Kühlakus auf den Boden, dann kommt
ein Müllsck für die Dorsche und obendrauf 2- 3 Tetrapacks
mit gefrorenen Wasser.
Die Dorsche werden abgeschlagen und dann kommt der
Kehlschnitt, damit der Dorsch ausblutet.
Wenn ich 2 oder 3 Dorsche gefangen habe kommen sie in die Kühlbox. Die Tetrapacks immer obendrauf, denn die Kälte
geht nach unten.Ich habe meine Fische immer gut gekühlt
nach hause gebracht.Nur die dorsche nie lange im eimer 
lassen,sondern immer schnell in die Kühlbox, dann geht es noch bei 30°!


----------



## Potti87 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

In den warmen Monaten nehme ich die Fische schon beim Kehlschnitt mit aus, habe das Messer und den Fisch gleich in der Hand. Ist alles ein Handgriff. und gleich in die Box.

Kann sein das man dadurch zwar nen paar weniger Fische fängt,aber dafür die die man Fängt kriegt man schön gekühlt nach Hause.

Zum Kühlen nehme ich meistens 0,5l PE Flaschen die mit Wasser gefüllt eingefroren wurden. Hält auf jeden Fall länger als irgendwelche Akkus.


----------



## Zoidberg (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Müllsäcke sind nicht lebensmittelecht! Auf den Chemie-Giftcocktail würde ich an eurer Stelle verzichten.

Greetz

Robert


----------



## Ostseestipper (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Man lernt nie aus. Danke. #h


----------



## Möwe01 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Moin zusammen,
ich verwende am liebsten Tetrapacks, sie fallen immer mal beim Einkauf an und man muss nur mal auf Vorrat sammeln.#6
Ein großer Vorteil ist, die nehmen beim Lagern am wenigsten Platz weg. Lassen sich gut stapeln, während eingefrorene Tüten ziemlich klobig sind. Manchmal liegt es dann nur an einer Ecke, dass die Kühlbox nicht zu geht.
Wichtig bei großer Hitze: Fische töten, kehlen und sofort in die Kühlkette.


----------



## Schleihering (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Es gibt ja auch noch die elektrischen Kühlboxen mit 12 V Anschluß , damit ist die Rückfahrt auf jeden Fall gesichert, auch wenn das Eis mal knapp wird, oder es zu heiß ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

Ohne Eis oder sonstige Kühlkörper bringen die aber nix. Meine ist auch mit so einem Anschluss ausgerüstet. Ist super um neu eingebrachte Dinge schnell herunter zu kühlen, funktioniert aber nur wenn auch ordentlich Eis drinnen ist.


----------



## micha_2 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Transport und Kühlung der Beute*

habe auch jede menge 0,5l flaschen eis mit. und lieber ein durch crushedeis gekühlten dorsch mit bisschen süsswasser als schlecht gekühlt. die tetra oder elopacks einfach mit messer einmal aussenrum aufschneiden. kannst sonst dir auch salzwasser einfrieren. gefrier/taupunkt ist bischen vom süsswasser unterschiedlich. grosse kühlbox mit an bord, da bekommst schonmal ca.30 stk ca. 50-60cm gekehlte fische rein. das freut dich nachher selber, wenn sie beim filetieren kalt und festes fleisch haben und nich schon durch sind. und lasst um himmelswillen diese plaste tüten weg. seh ich auch jedesmal am forellenteich. es gibt genug wasser an bord und ne bürste kann mann sich zur not auch kaufen. meine box ist auch sauber wenn ich wieder von bord gehe


----------

